# Flundern im Strelasund



## Angelheini (15. November 2001)

Hallo,sollte jemand in Stralsund und Umgebung wohnen bzw. dort Urlaub machen, im Hafen werden momentan sehr gute Flundernfänge gemeldet. 10 Stück in einer Stunde sind keine Seltenheit, sie sind zwar nicht riesig, dafür aber schön dick.
Als Montagen werden Posen- oder Grundbleimontagen empfohlen, die mit kleinen Barschfiletstücken beködert werden.
Interessant dabei ist, daß die Fänge zeitlich begrenzt sind.
Endlich schon einmal ein kleines Fazit aus dem Fangbuch-Online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Petri Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. November 2001)

Moin heini!
Das ist ja alles super und besonders Deine ersten Ergebnisse mit Deinem Fangbuch freuen mich aber Stralsund ist leider n büschn zu weit für mich. Schade eigentlich denn ein Kollege angelt da auch öffter wenn er bei seinem Schwager zu Besuch ist. Bis jetzt kam er noch nie entteuscht zurück.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## chippog (24. November 2001)

prima angelheini! immer rinn mit den angelinfos! von mir könnt ihr einheimische solche sowieso nicht erwarten. hoffentlich meldet sich mal jemand, der es ausprobiert hat mit den flundern in stralsund?!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## rvs14 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Flundern im Strelasund*

Also ich wohn in der nähe von stralsund habe schon jetzt hering geangelt und jetzt hornhecht 
daNach wollte ich es noch einmal mit plattfischen versuchen 
so meine frage welche montage,wann,was für ein köder,von Land oder vom boot


----------



## sundfischer (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Flundern im Strelasund*

Hallo, ich bin auch neu in Stralsund und würde mich über jede info zu den Platten freuen.
Selber habe ich im letzten jahr mitte Juni von der Nordmole aus eine Flunder mit ner grund mongtage auf Tauwurm gefangen, aber das soll jetzt wo ich ein Boot hier hab besser werden.
Also her mit den Infos... Danke#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Flundern im Strelasund*

moin moin, am besten hat bei mir immer heringsfetzen funktioniert,
an grundmontage(wie in der brandung-nur ohne perlen und etwas kleinere haken).
aber ACHTUNG, man fängt damit oft mehr zander als platte|rolleyes...
also nicht zu leicht und immer nen kescher einstecken.
unter den brücken, im hafen, an der rinne -egal! musst einfach suchen

viel spaß dabei


----------

